# Question: Mass Lesion in Colon & IBD



## Chryste (Jan 4, 2012)

My five-year-old Havanese, Coco, was just diagnosed with a mass lesion in her large intestine/colon as well as probable IBD and symptoms of food allergy in her small intestine (this, after upper/lower scope). She has also been having seizure-like incidents where she can't support her upper back leg; this may be due to pain from the lesion.

Has anyone ever experienced such an illness? Our next step is a special CT scan so the internal medicine specialist and surgeon can determine exactly where the mass lesion is located: in her colon or pelvic cavity. 

We're also having a really hard time getting Coco to eat. She was doing well on Stella & Chewy's raw freeze dried; then she started having the "seizures" and the neurologist made take her off of it. A nutritionist started her on home-cooked, which she didn't do well on - and then we tried 2 kinds of Hills Rx, now Royal Canine Rx. Today she's going back on Stella & Chewy's.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm sorry Its so hard when you are left not really knowing what the problem is. Karens Kody had a problem because a greenie got stuck . Have you been giving anything like that?


----------



## Chryste (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Suzi - Thanks for responding! Coco actually doesn't like greenies... her treats tend to be small and chewable. The internal medicine specialist said the mass was so hard that she couldn't get inside it with a scope to get a good sample for a biopsy. Also, I thought "foreign" items were usually found in the small intestine, not the large intestine.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't have any advice but I wanted to wish Coco well and and I hope she has a speedy recovery from all of this. It is so hard when our dogs are not feeling well.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Good luck to your little dog.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I wish you and Coco all the best.


----------



## Chryste (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for your good thoughts. I appreciate it.


----------

